# Applying Kick Start



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

Getting ready to put down some Kick Start today. Anyone else using this?


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## SpiveyJr (Jun 7, 2018)

How do you know your lawn needs this? It looks like it's basically humid acid? I am very curious about your results!


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

SpiveyJr said:


> How do you know your lawn needs this? It looks like it's basically humid acid? I am very curious about your results!


Long story short. I lost my old house to super storm Sandy. When I built this house, I had irrigation installed, I landscaped the property, and them lay down some KBG SOD.

The landscapers were old school surf rats, so we instantly hit it off. When they finished the job, they gave me a lawn program with dates, from Rutgers University in Jersey. They said to put this down the 2nd week of June, and this will help drive roots deeper into the soil. So I listen, and do this every year. I can't belive that it's been almost 5 years already.

I think I'm on the right path...


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

@Anthony Drexler I lived in Jersey when Sandy hit. That was a horrible storm.

Can't advise re the product, but your lawn has a nice color and looks thick. Do you use fungicides?


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

social port said:


> @Anthony Drexler I lived in Jersey when Sandy hit. That was a horrible storm.
> 
> Can't advise re the product, but your lawn has a nice color and looks thick. Do you use fungicides?


Thank you! I applied Bayer last week, and I'm reapplying next weekend. I get fungus ever year...


----------

